# Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2010)

*Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (8. Januar 2010)

*Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Respekt vor den Instituten doch da gibts noch eine Frage:

Was mache ich wenn meine Nummer in 20020 Jahren geklaut und gestohlen wird?!


----------



## n3oka (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Alles kann geknackt werden. Und so lange wie die dazu brauchen, braucht sich ein "privat" Anwender keine Sorgen zu machen oder gar Angst haben.

Mit unendlicher Rechengeschwindigkeit könnte man jede Verschlüsselung decrypten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Das ist schon Krass...


> Für das Projekt wurde ein Computernetzwerk gebildet - auf herkömmlichen Rechnern hätte das Verfahren rund 2.000 Jahre gedauert. So dauerte es lediglich 2,5 Jahre. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie auf taz.de.


Ja ne is klar...das ist schon recht krank...recht das mal hoch wenn die 2048bit kommt


----------



## Astimon (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

*******, meine (nichtvorhandene) Kreditkarte kann innerhalb etwas mehr von 2,5Jahren von nem riesigen Computernetzwerk geknackt werden.
Zeit sich ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen^^


----------



## Kenneth (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Wenn jemand meine Nr knackt und ich das mitbekomme. Da geht i zum Geldinstitut sag Du Du, bring das in Ordnung und gib mir ne Neue Karte. Du "Geldinstitut" weißt um Deine Sichertheit und muss Dir rechtzeitig Gedanken machen. Wenn nicht hast Du die kosten. Und wenn einer geknackt wird werden es auch mehrere. Und dann die ganze Presse. Oh oh. Ich fühl mich da ganz sicher das ich mein Geld behalte egal unter welchen Vorraussetzungen.

P.S. CDUA lässt grüßen 

Wenn 1 Recher 2000 Jahre braucht und die nur 2,5 Jahre dann haben die nen schnellen Verbund an Rechnern. Man man man.


----------



## Mindfuck (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

nicht jede verschlüsselung ist mit rechenkraft knackbar. Allerdings sind Hacker mit Botnetzwerken auch in der lage hohe Rechenkapazitäten zu erhalten.


----------



## david430 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

ach nur 2,5 jahre


----------



## Homoioteleuton (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

beweist mal wieder, dass alles knackbar ist.
auch jeder kopierschutz wurde schon ausgehebelt, es geht nach dem prinzip; wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg


----------



## T-MAXX (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Nichts ist unmöglich ha__ha__haaa...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



Astimon schrieb:


> *******, meine (nichtvorhandene) Kreditkarte kann innerhalb etwas mehr von 2,5Jahren von nem riesigen Computernetzwerk geknackt werden.
> Zeit sich ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen^^


Sehe ich auch so, mal im Ernst:


> Für das Projekt wurde ein Computernetzwerk gebildet - auf herkömmlichen Rechnern hätte das Verfahren rund 2.000 Jahre gedauert. So dauerte es lediglich 2,5 Jahre


Ein entsprechender 1024Bit-Schlüssel dauert da noch ungleich länger zu knacken, den Computeraufwand den man da braucht um EINE verschlüsselte Sache zu knacken lohnt sich ganz einfach nicht für den Ottonormal-Kriminellen, der bräuchte für die benötigte Computerpower erst mal ein "Startkapital" von etlichen Millionen ..... ich bezweifele dass es da mittelfristig ein Problem geben dürfte.


----------



## Argead (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

2,5 Jahre.

Mich würd ja interressieren wie lang die für meine 4096bit Schlüssel bräuchten


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange ein Super-Computer bei voller Leistung dafür brauchen würde.

Doch leider haben Hacker so einen nicht zu Verfügung


----------



## samuel-0815 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

<sarkasmus>
Lol jetzt wisst ihr was ihr bei Folding@Home so berechnet^^
</sarkasmus>


----------



## martinger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



samuel-0815 schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> Lol jetzt wisst ihr was ihr bei Folding@Home so berechnet^^
> </sarkasmus>


LOL


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

bevor kriminelle also sich einen supercomputer für entliche millionen kaufen - können sich sich auf dem schwarzmarkt eine ak47 für 200 euro ersteigern und den trottel auf der straße zwingen ihm seine karte und pin auszuhändigen.. 
ungefähr 70000x so schnell, dauert nämlich nur wenige sekunden...


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



samuel-0815 schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> Lol jetzt wisst ihr was ihr bei Folding@Home so berechnet^^
> </sarkasmus>



Hmmm...der Plan ist gut


----------



## kbyte (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



> [...] auf herkömmlichen Rechnern hätte das Verfahren rund 2.000 Jahre gedauert.



Zdnet.de sagt folgendes:



> Ein Single-Core-Opteron-Prozessor von AMD mit 2,2 GHz und 2 GByte Hauptspeicher hätte für die Berechnung etwa 1500 Jahre gebraucht.


----------



## david430 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

dann düfte meiner ein wenig schneller sein, aber ob ich das dann noch erlebe


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



push@max schrieb:


> Hmmm...der Plan ist gut



Aber durchaus realistisch. Ist ja Clouding und somit könnte sich ein kluger Mensch per Trojaner (so in der Art) Zugriff auf verschiedene Rechnern ermöglichen und die Leerlaufphasen, wo normalerweise ein Bildschirmschoner über den Monitor rattert die PC-Reccourcen schonend nutzen und somit die Daten entschlüsseln lassen. Würde keine Sau mitbekommen, die nicht aktiv danach sucht und würde auf die Menge gesehen deutlich mehr Rechenleistung mitbringen als ein herkömmliches Server-Netzwerk. Schließlich wären da im Optimalfall hunderttausende von Rechnern mit dem Trojaner infiziert.

So genug gesponnen. Tolle Leistung, die wir in 20 Jahren belächeln werden, weil es dann deutlich potentere Hardware gibt, die das in Stunden berechnet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



Astimon schrieb:


> *******, meine (nichtvorhandene) Kreditkarte kann innerhalb etwas mehr von 2,5Jahren von nem riesigen Computernetzwerk geknackt werden.
> Zeit sich ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen^^



Abgesehen von der Fläche kann an dem Netzwerk wohl nichts riesig gewesen sein, wenn es gerade mal auf die 400fache Rechenleistung eines "normalen" PCs hat - und das ist ggf. noch bezogen auf den Stand vor 3 Jahren, als sie mit den Planungen begonnen haben.

Wenn man einen ordentlichen GPGPU-Code aus der Software macht, lässt sich das ganze vermutlich mit einem System innerhalb von einigen Monaten wiederholen. Das mag immer noch nicht eindrucksvoll klingen, aber man sollte bedenken, dass der Knackvorgang für den interessierten Kriminellen kein Risiko bedeutet (schließlich läuft der zu Hause) und sobald die Monate rum sind, hat sich das System mit einem schlag mehr als bezahlt gemacht.
Nächsten Monat rechnen dann schon zwei Systeme... - oder einfach das Bot-Netz, das ggf. ein vielfaches von der Rechenleistung hat, die den Forschern zur Verfügung stand.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Interessant was alles geht nur 2,5 Jahre ist schon heftig,  bis dahin haben sie entschlüsselung von kreditkarten wieder erschwert


----------



## CrazyBanana (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Fläche kann an dem Netzwerk wohl nichts riesig gewesen sein, wenn es gerade mal auf die 400fache Rechenleistung eines "normalen" PCs hat - und das ist ggf. noch bezogen auf den Stand vor 3 Jahren, als sie mit den Planungen begonnen haben.


PCGHX Community das geht schneller


----------



## Zoon (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

eben wie Ruyven ansprach, ein Netzwerk aus leistungstarken Cuda Rechnern a la F@H mit Asrock Supercomputer Boards wo je PC 6 Fermis drinne rechnen^^ da dauert das Code Knacken gar nicht mehr so lange ..

Als der CCC die GSM Verschlüsselung knackte da war ja auch GPGPU mit bei oder?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

was glaubt ihr haben die jungs die conficker geschrieben haben geplant?  
laut wikipedia hat das botnetz ~9000000 rechner
wenn 1 rechner 2000 jahre braucht dann brauchen 9000000 rechner ~2 stunden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> was glaubt ihr haben die jungs die conficker geschrieben haben geplant?
> laut wikipedia hat das botnetz ~9000000 rechner
> wenn 1 rechner 2000 jahre braucht dann brauchen 9000000 rechner ~2 stunden


Lol, Conficker ist ne Art digitale Visitenkarte die sich selber verbreitet, dass hinter dem Würmchen ein höherer Sinn steckt hat bisher noch keiner feststellen können ..... vielleicht die Vorstufe zu Skynet?!


----------



## konstantinkk (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Ich glaube wenn die Jungs, die den Cinficker geschrieben haben, plötzlich anfangen alle infizierten PC mit voller Last für sie rechnen zu lassen, dann lässt sich das wohl kaum vertuschen. Wer schaltet nicht nach ner Zeit seinen PC aus, wenn er einfach eingefrohren ist, um für Cinficker zu rechnen, auch wenn man davon nichts weiß? Ich glaube niemand würde seinen PC 2h lang rechnen lassen, ohne den Stecker zu ziehen.


----------



## ole88 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

also doch vorstufe zu skynet^^
intresannt das sowas doch geht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Es gibt genug Leute, die ihren Rechner 24h am Tag laufen lassen, aber nur 4h am Tag davor sitzen...


----------



## Nelson (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute, die ihren Rechner 24h am Tag laufen lassen, aber nur 4h am Tag davor sitzen...


Eben, oder Laien, die dann denken, dass das der virenscanner oder so ist, der den pc grad so langsam macht... etc


----------



## DMA (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Es wurde bereits 1996 geknackt, allerdings lagen die Primzahlen zunah an 2 hoch 512.


> 1996 erhält das Magazin "profil" einen 15 Seiten langen,
> verschlüsselten Bekennerbrief des damals noch unbekannten Attentäters
> Franz Fuchs. Der Brief ist mit Hilfe des RSA-Verfahrens verschlüsselt
> worden und verwendet eine 243-stellige Primzahl als RSA-Modul.
> ...


Quelle: Die militärischen Nachrichtendienste Österreichs: Heeresnachrichtenamt und Abwehramt

Also nichts neues. x) (Übrigens war es eine RSA 1024bit)


----------



## Arhey (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Also ich find 2.5 Jahre ist ne lange Zeit.
Für mich klingt es wie Aufforderung den Unis Geld zuzustecken damit sie "neue Verfahren" entwickeln :>
Ich denke nicht, dass ein Krimineller die Resourcen und die Zeit für sowas hätte.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Ich frage mich wie lange es dauer würde wenn wir alle PCGH user Pc/NBs/server nehmen würde und wir lange wir da brauchen.


----------



## DMA (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Kommt darauf an, wie nah der Schlüssel an 2^512 ist.
Wenn er weit weg ist, dürfte das lange dauern, mit einem relativ nahem könnte es sich um ein paar Minuten-Stunden handeln.


----------



## Gebieter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Achwas, wir nehmen den Blue Gene dafür, der sollte das relativ schnell geknackt haben  .


----------



## AchtBit (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Message Digest Algorithm 5 -> fürs Kontomanagement und keiner könnte jemals dein Konto knacken. Nicht ohne irgendwie an den aktuellen Hash zu kommen.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Message Digest Algorithm 5 -> fürs Kontomanagement und keiner könnte jemals dein Konto knacken. Nicht ohne irgendwie an den aktuellen Hash zu kommen.



MD5 ist doch schon lange geknackt? Da was zu finden, ist im Stundenbereich. Mit Rainbow Tables geht es u. U. noch schneller.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



bingo88 schrieb:


> MD5 ist doch schon lange geknackt? Da was zu finden, ist im Stundenbereich. Mit Rainbow Tables geht es u. U. noch schneller.


 
Ne Einweg Verschlüsselung knacken? Sehr interessant. Wo hast du das gelesen? Im Stundenbereich. Was willst denn damit Anfangen. Die Zeit, oder auch jede andere Zahlenkombi, dient ja nur als Basis Ausgangswert für die Randomizer Routine. 

Die Gültigkeit besteht zudem nur solange, als das beide Seiten eine temporäre Kopie besitzen. 

Mir entzieht sich deshalb momentan der Zweck bzw. Sinn, weshalb jemand  überhaupt den Versuch zu unternehmen sollte eine temporäre Zufalls ID zu dechiffrieren.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Ne Einweg Verschlüsselung knacken? Sehr interessant. Wo hast du das gelesen? Im Stundenbereich. Was willst denn damit Anfangen. Die Zeit, oder auch jede andere Zahlenkombi, dient ja nur als Basis Ausgangswert für die Randomizer Routine.
> 
> Die Gültigkeit besteht zudem nur solange, als das beide Seiten eine temporäre Kopie besitzen.
> 
> Mir entzieht sich deshalb momentan der Zweck bzw. Sinn, weshalb jemand  überhaupt den Versuch zu unternehmen sollte eine temporäre Zufalls ID zu dechiffrieren.


Message-Digest Algorithm 5 ? Wikipedia
Bei dem Windows-Passwort hatte ich das auch schonmal mit Rainbow Tables gemacht. Hatte keine halbe Stunde gedauert (hängt aber auch vom PW ab). Die Nutzen aber imo kein MD5.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Also Vista nutzt meines Wissen SHA1, wenn du das knacken kannst sag bescheid (=
@AchtBit: Zufallszahlen generieren ist nicht so einfach wie du glaubst, zumindest nicht mit dem Computer. Bei Debian hatte glaub ich mal jemand entdeckt, das der Algorithmus der Zufallszahlen generiert ein wenig Mist baut und diese Zufallszahlen eben nicht mehr wirklich Zufall waren (in anbetracht der Tatsache, das Zufallszahlen generell nicht möglich sind).

Die informationstheoretische einzige sichere Verschlüsselung ist OTP (One Time Pad). Allerdings ist diese auch mit höllisch viel Aufwand verbunden.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



midnight schrieb:


> Also Vista nutzt meines Wissen SHA1, wenn du das knacken kannst sag bescheid (=
> @AchtBit: Zufallszahlen generieren ist nicht so einfach wie du glaubst, zumindest nicht mit dem Computer. Bei Debian hatte glaub ich mal jemand entdeckt, das der Algorithmus der Zufallszahlen generiert ein wenig Mist baut und diese Zufallszahlen eben nicht mehr wirklich Zufall waren (in anbetracht der Tatsache, das Zufallszahlen generell nicht möglich sind).


Mit Rainbow Tables *kann* man da auch rankommen. Rainbow Tables sind aber eher ne brute-force Geschichte. Bei MD5 war es wirklich nen Fehler, der dann zu Kollisionen führt.

Der Fehler von dem du sprichst betraf entweder OpenSSL oder OpenSSH. War irgendwann letztes Jahr. Ich meine, die wollten den Code optimieren und haben dann den Zufallsgenerator wegoptimiert


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Ja so ganz genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr, in jedem Fall war das Modul für den zufall eher berechenbar (=

so far


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



midnight schrieb:


> Also Vista nutzt meines Wissen SHA1, wenn du das knacken kannst sag bescheid (=
> @AchtBit: Zufallszahlen generieren ist nicht so einfach wie du glaubst, zumindest nicht mit dem Computer. Bei Debian hatte glaub ich mal jemand entdeckt, das der Algorithmus der Zufallszahlen generiert ein wenig Mist baut und diese Zufallszahlen eben nicht mehr wirklich Zufall waren (in anbetracht der Tatsache, das Zufallszahlen generell nicht möglich sind).
> 
> Die informationstheoretische einzige sichere Verschlüsselung ist OTP (One Time Pad). Allerdings ist diese auch mit höllisch viel Aufwand verbunden.
> ...


 
Ich weis. Das funktioniert aber nur wenn du den ersten generierten Wert verwendest. Lektion online Programmierung. Immer zuerst den Generator beliebige Werte durchgenerieren lassen. Am besten Quersumme von der aktuellen Zeit verwenden. Und dann erst, ist er zum Encodieren geeignet.

Das ist eine Schwachstelle die in jedem Zufalls Alghorythmus, der auf binärer Basis funktioniert, enthalten ist   

Wenn du das alles befolgst, lässt sich md5 auch nicht knacken.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Naja das Problem ist halt, dass auch deine Idee darauf basiert, einfach so viele Möglichkeiten zu erschaffen, das einfach nicht die Zeit ist alle auszuprobieren. Allerdings steigt die Rechenleistung exponentiell an und mit genug Leistung knackt man alles (=

so far


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

SHA-1 bröselt auch schon...
Für digitale Signaturen gilt MD5 mittlerweile als recht unsicher, zum Speichern von Passwörtern soll es aber noch reichen. Da kommen dann Rainbow Tables ins Spiel, wobei man hier allerdings keine Garantie auf Erfolg hat.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



bingo88 schrieb:


> SHA-1 bröselt auch schon...
> Für digitale Signaturen gilt MD5 mittlerweile als recht unsicher, zum Speichern von Passwörtern soll es aber noch reichen. Da kommen dann Rainbow Tables ins Spiel, wobei man hier allerdings keine Garantie auf Erfolg hat.


 

Wie gesagt MH5 ist immer nur so sicher wie die Methode, die du beim generieren einsetzt. 

Je mehr Zufall du mit einfliessen lässt, ,desto sicherer ist der generierte Hash. Werden ausschliesslich auf logik basierende Werte verwendet, ist eine Brute Force Entschlüsslung möglich. Aber keine noch so smarte dechiffre Methode, könnte MD5(heutzutage) entschlüssen, wenn ein unbekannter, nicht auf logik basierender, Codier Schlüssel verwendet wurde.

Der Brute Force Rechenaufwand entspräche theoretische 2 hoch 128(schlüssel argument) mal 2 hoch 128(hash tiefe)

Das schaft auch die nächsten Jahre noch kein super Rechen.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Ich sprech ja auch von Rainbow Tables. Windows Passwort knacken hatte nichtmal 20 Minuten gedauert und es war kein Wörterbuch-Passwort wie 12345 sondern ne alphanumerische Kombination wie z. B. c0kXeA4d.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Da steht im Prinzip was ich gesagt hab. Nur heist dieses Zufalls Element, dass Teil des Codier Schlüssels ist, Salt(Salts)

Das versalzt dir, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, die Entschlüsselung.

Das System hier, setzt an der Schwachstelle, welche die Berechenbarkeit binärer Mathematik darstellt, an und vergleicht typische Bitmuster.

P.S. Die reden in dem Crypto Review von typisch generierten MD5 Hashes.

Ich habe grundsätzlich immer mindestens 1en zufälligen Wert zu Generierung verwendet


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Bedenke ich hab keinen Plan von dem Kram ;o)
Ist zwar alles recht interessant, habe aber weder Zeit noch wirklich Lust mich damit ausgiebiger zu beschäftigen. Ich weiß halt nur, dass es schon öfters funktioniert hat (bei allen *meinen* Versuchen) und auch zeitlich vertretbar war.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Bedenke ich hab keinen Plan von dem Kram ;o)


 

Wenns zur höheren Mathematik kommt, dann fehlt auch mir der nötige Co Professor.

Ich hab zwar Programmierer gelernt und auch 5 Jahre den Job ausgeübt aber dann musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich für Low Level Programmierung zu blöd bin und nur High Level Programmierung mir zu blöd ist. Dazu kam noch noch, dass ich nicht der Typ für Dauersitz - Arbeit bin.
Ich brauch ab und an konstruktive körperliche Betätigung. 

Konsequenz: stapped it off.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord: 768-Bit-Verschlüsselung geknackt*

Zum Glück müssen wir sowas an der Uni (noch???) nicht in Mathe/Info so ausführlich machen. Da mach ich lieber Systemprogrammierung in C und Assembler


----------

